# Looking for Jarval



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 3, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone in the UK knows Jarval in RL and can find out if he's :

a. Suffering from terminal real life and not coming back or...
b. His computer woes have multiplied and he's not coming back online really soon


I emailed him a few times with no response and one of my games offsite is hung up because of his pc not being there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 8, 2005)

I would be interested to know this also...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2005)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> a. Suffering from terminal real life and not coming back or...
> b. His computer woes have multiplied and he's not coming back online really soon




both of the above but he is coming back...  but not for a month or two.

If you want the whole email your more than welcome to it just hit my email up via my profile.  (Jarval gave his blessing.)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 15, 2005)

was wondering since he never answered mine.

fyi.. zing it my way.. just add @aol.com to my handle.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2005)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> was wondering since he never answered mine.




Jarval and me have traded about 20 emails or so...  I figure he just recognize the display name on the email cause of that. 



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> fyi.. zing it my way.. just add @aol.com to my handle.




Will do, but its at home and I'm at work so I'll need to do it later tonight.


----------

